# Additional 12v sockets and facias - cbe?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I am intending to add a 12v socket (with tv aerial point) and a double switch. I an getting a bit confused by the bits I actually need. I am happy with fusing and sourcing a supply. 

The problem I have is the socket and clip on faciac, I am confused how many parts I need. I think I need the socket, a mounting frame/frame support and then a face plate. It looks like it's called a cbe system?

Is this right that I need 3 parts or is there a better way?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

CBE make a complete range of electrics for motorhomes and their kit is fitted to many top of the range vans. I believe your summary is correct. The socket clips into the frame which you mount to the surface with 2 screws. Then the facia goes over the top to make it look good.

C.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Clive. Now all I have to do is find the bits I need in brown!!!

Thanks.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Try page 84 or close in the latest CAK tanks catalogue. (Its downloadable from their web site).

C.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...oflight&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi, 

you will find the CAK and the ebay CBE fittings are actually a dark grey colour, not brown. On our Rapido the fittings lok much like the CBE ones, and most of the electrics are CBE, but the switches and sockets are sourced elsewhere. I found a German company at the NEC in October who supply them to the manufacturers, but only in bulk quantities.

What I did was to swop the ones in the TV cupboard for the grey CBE type, and put the brown ones in the more visible positions, so they all matched up.

Colin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Leisure shop direct do them in a variety of colours

>outer frame<

There is also a cbe variant which doesn't need three parts but as far as I can see its only in black


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

hi, I think you will find that CAK supply the facia in several different colours, there is a different code for each, I got some in Champagne not long ago, and there is also sand and some other colours - Michael


----------



## Premiere99 (Oct 22, 2007)

I used Marcle Leisure when I expanded a single 13 amp socket to 3 sockets. They have a page on how it all fits together which helped me get my head around how it all fits together Marcle Leisure CBE info and a great range of CBE bits Marcle Leisure CBE items

Clive_S


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Premiere99. They are the first company that seem to have all the bits I want!!!!  Not in brown but I am not that bothered about the colour.

Thanks very much. Just about to order my bits.


----------

